# Gluing rubber to rubber



## TxHomeowner (Jun 10, 2016)

Not really the best place for this question but did not know where it belonged.

I intend to glue very realistic dark brown rubber mulch to EDPM pond liner (above water) along our garden ponds shore.  Preferably, I would like to roll on the adhesive.  I need to know the best adhesive to use.  I assume it will be some type of roofing sealant or adhesive.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 11, 2016)

Go to any roofing supply house and get a bucket of epdm adhesive. You have to coat both surfaces, let it flash (dry to touch), then mate the surfaces. Not sure how well the mulch will bond to the liner though.


----------



## TxHomeowner (Jun 11, 2016)

Thank you for you reply yet coating the mulch, because it is mulch, is not practical.  Is there a silicone roof product that would allow me to spread the mulch over it then gently press?


----------



## kok328 (Jun 11, 2016)

If your staying above water then silicone will work.


----------



## Sparky617 (Jun 11, 2016)

Personally, I'd go with rock around the perimeter of the pond.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 11, 2016)

Sparky617 said:


> Personally, I'd go with rock around the perimeter of the pond.



:agree: it will lend to a more natural look. Just my:2cents:


----------



## frodo (Jun 13, 2016)

i have built 3 ponds with this liner,  have never had a problem with any of them,   you can shape the pond any shape you choose

 spread the adhesive on the material,  when it gets tacky,  cover in sand
let it sit. then brush away the excess sand,  the liner is camouflaged with the sand.


----------



## TxHomeowner (Jun 13, 2016)

frodo said:


> i have built 3 ponds with this liner,  have never had a problem with any of them,   you can shape the pond any shape you choose
> 
> spread the adhesive on the material,  when it gets tacky,  cover in sand
> let it sit. then brush away the excess sand,  the liner is camouflaged with the sand.



That's great!  I've seen that material many times.  While your material is PVC mine is EDPM.  Wondering if your referenced adhesive works on EDPM?


----------



## frodo (Jun 13, 2016)

http://www.firestonebpe.com/en/roofing/rubbergard-epdm/products/accessories/adhesives

http://www.thefishtender.com/rocktorubber.html


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 13, 2016)

EPDM, will fail at the seams if they are under water. The glue joint is the weakest link. EPDM is not a good material to use if you plan on having fish.


----------



## TxHomeowner (Jun 13, 2016)

oldognewtrick said:


> EPDM, will fail at the seams if they are under water. The glue joint is the weakest link. EPDM is not a good material to use if you plan on having fish.



There are no seems underwater.  Please read my original post.  Thanks


----------

